# Fish ID?



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Caught this fish on the flats this afternoon, and wondering what it was. Looks like a lane but no yellow stripes. Caught in 4ft of water on mirrodine.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a mutton to me. Just remember fish have tails and go wherever the food source takes them.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Juvenile mutton snapper.


----------



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

lobsterman said:


> Looks like a mutton to me. Just remember fish have tails and go wherever the food source takes them.


Yeah i have just never heard of any muttons around here, let alone so close in.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It sure looks like a Mutton Snapper to me. 

http://www.indian-river.fl.us/fishing/fish/snapmutt.html


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Maverick2 said:


> Yeah i have just never heard of any muttons around here, let alone so close in.


 Anything can happen. Remember a lot of the offshore species hatch and grow in inland waters and then move back offshore. We also had a big pod of Orca's in the Gulf a few years ago, so never say never.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

x2 on the mutton, and I'm not talk'in lamb!


----------



## bay98trophy (Jan 4, 2010)

x3 on the mutton.


----------



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Has anyone ever caught a mutton around here?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea- never say never. i.e. -a juvenile bone was collected on the inside of dauphin island a couple years ago. Who can explain that???!!!???


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Im going lane snapper...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Definite mutton. The olive back is a trait you won't see on the Lane snapper.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

mutton - electric blue stripe down face


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Definitely a lane. See olive backed lane in pictureay the following link
!
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/LaneSnapper/Lanesnapper.htm


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

*Mutton Snapper*



lane snapper








mutton snapper
*Family Lutjanidae, SNAPPERS*
*Lutjanus analis *
*Description:* color olive green on back and upper sides, all fins below the lateral line having reddish tinge; bright blue line below eye, following contour of operculum; anal fin pointed; small black spot below dorsal fin; V-shaped tooth patch on 
*Similar Fish:* lane snapper, _L. synagris_ (anal fin pointed in mutton snapper, rounded in lane).
*Where found:* an INSHORE species associated with grassbeds, mangroves, and canals; larger adults occasionally found on OFFSHORE reefs.
*Size:* common to 15 pounds.
**Florida Record:* 27 lbs., 6 ozs.
*Remarks:* spawns in July and August; feeds on fish, crustaceans, and snails.

have never caught a mutton, but have caught plenty of lane. dat aint no lane.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

A snook was caught at FT Pickens A few winters ago. :thumbsup: Could be a lane or Mexican snapper.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Juvenile lane snapper are found inshore over grass beds or shallow reefs. Adults are typically found offshore and are most common in south Florida.

Behavior:

Lane snapper spawn from March through September. They are sexually mature at 6 inches. Lane snapper feed on the bottom, eating crustaceans, mollusks, and fish.

State Record:

6 lb 6 oz, caught near Pensacola

Fishing Tips and Facts:

Additional Information:

Lane snapper are similar in appearence to mutton snapper, L. analis. However, the anal fin is rounded in lane snapper and pointed in mutton.

Image Credit: Diane Rome Peebles


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anal fin looks pointed so I am going yo reverse and go mutton.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's a pretty good call to call a Mutton Snapper a Mutton Snapper. You will never see a Lane Snapper with the electric blue stripes on it's face unless it's been to a tat shack.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

KingCrab said:


> A snook was caught at FT Pickens A few winters ago. :thumbsup: Could be a lane or Mexican snapper.


I caught a juvi snook at deer point 4 years ago, waist deep on water I argued with a friend for an hour about it. Final conclusion.......... snook


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Benefit of global warming. More fsh species.in northern gulf. Lol


----------



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Since we didn't know what it was, we decided to keep it and eat it.



Totally Kidding. The fish was released unharmed.


----------



## abacodan (May 17, 2008)

Several sources I've shared the photo with have confirmed it was a Mutton Snapper. First I've ever heard of being caught around here, but I only go back about 50 years fishing these waters so far.......


----------



## abacodan (May 17, 2008)

The cool thing is, this is a juvenile, so Mama can't be too far away, and certainly there were more in that brood of fish eggs. Would be great if they could survive perhaps a mild winter here, but willing to bet the cooling waters will push them far offshore....


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

there was a mutton caught about 40 miles off Panama City 3 weeks ago. and i have caught 1 or 2 in my bait traps


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I sent the pic to two different biologists who also confirmed it as a mutton snapper


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

abacodan said:


> The cool thing is, this is a juvenile, so Mama can't be too far away, and certainly there were more in that brood of fish eggs. Would be great if they could survive perhaps a mild winter here, but willing to bet the cooling waters will push them far offshore....


Not really true. Many, if not most, large reef fish are open water spawners whose eggs, larva and juveniles are cast out into the open water currents. Not uncommon to find juvenile fish typically found in more tropical areas north of their ideal ranges. 

Especially on the east coast where the Gulf Stream brings up tons of young tropical fish to northern waters every year. Of course they end up dying up there once it cools just as the mutton will here.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That looks like these.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not really Kim. It clearly lacks hair and looks much younger. I also didn't see a cigarette in its mouth


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have quit smoking since then


----------

